
Microsoft donates code to Apache Stonehenge project - azharcs
http://www.sdtimes.com/content/article.aspx?ArticleID=33204
======
euroclydon
Man, this is great! I was just doing the same thing at my company. I write web
services in .NET, and we have PHP and Java products who's developers have no
web service experience and needed some sample code to convince them we could
make the interop work. Now I don't need to finish.

